# Why I should buy the Galaxy Nexus NOW



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]hello![/background]

[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]i am watching an ebay bid right now and it ends really soon and i don't know if i should get the nexus now or later.[/background]

[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]i currently have a droid charge that has less than impressive support from verizon and samsung. but i am loving the support from developers like dwitherell. i am very interested in developing and have 3 rooted android devices. i WANT the nexus but dont know if i should wait for the next nexus to come out and buy all the used g nexuses. what are some arguements for or against getting it? and how much longer do you think the developing community will support the year old device? [/background]


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Buy that summabitch.


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

the price is right too. less than 300 for a nib


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Because you are on VZW, I would say get a Nexus now. There may not be another Nexus device for awhile. My money is on VZW not releasing another Nexus device until everyone's 2 year contract is up for this Nexus. Just like the jump from the original Droid to this Nexus.

If you were with a GSM carrier, I would say wait for Nov/Dec, for the next Nexus'.

Development will be good on this Nexus for at least another two years with these hardware specs.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I want to tell you to buy it, I really do, but you're right about the next Nexus(s) assuming we have 2 months until they come out. If you're on Verizon though, we may not be as lucky as getting another one. Sprint's GN just updated to Jellybean (OTA), where's the Verizon love?


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

also there will be a bunch of idiots switching from the gnex to the new iphone coming out today..


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

wdswds said:


> also there will be a bunch of idiots switching from the gnex to the new iphone coming out today..


Haha don't even get me started on that one


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

gotta follow the market! i just decided im going to buy it, maybe not this exact one today, but in the coming weeks, it will be mine


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

what would be a fair price that you would pay for a brand new one?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

No more than $300.


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

Debating whether or not I should wait. I posted on Craigslist for a wanted but there's a really nice looking used one on ebay for 250 buy it now

Droid Charge with Tweaked 3.0


----------



## ks3rv3rg (Aug 13, 2011)

wdswds said:


> Debating whether or not I should wait. I posted on Craigslist for a wanted but there's a really nice looking used one on ebay for 250 buy it now
> 
> Droid Charge with Tweaked 3.0


How used? 200-250 is a pretty good price at the moment. Some people paid full price only a few months ago.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

Extremely lightly used.

Droid Charge with Tweaked 3.0


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

Is the battery on a gnex really that bad? Compared to a Droid Charge that is lasting me about 7 hours with fairly heavy use. Like screen on time is between 1.5 and 2 hours and mostly on lte. Is this a deal breaker and if so, recommendations on an extended battery that doesn't add too much thickness (preferably one that just fills in the space on the back,but I can handle a little hump) thanks in advance!

Droid Charge with Tweaked 3.0


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Please quit making new threads when you already had one on your topic (just merged the one you created in the Gnexus forum on the same subject you are talking about here). I noticed the other day you dumped out like 3-5 threads in different forums on what phone you should get. There's no need to do that.

Please refrain from it in the future.

Thank you


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

I apologize for flooding the forum with these posts, won't do it again.

Droid Charge with Tweaked 3.0


----------



## kwazzy (Sep 13, 2011)

wdswds said:


> the price is right too. less than 300 for a nib


Dafuq? I just get my phones from Craigslist and meet at a VZW store, And I just got my wifes new Nexus for 200. And same day


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd buy a S3 over the GNex 10 times out of 10. I'll probably put my GNex up for sale to pick up the Galaxy Note 2 or Razr HD if there's no new Nexus on VZW.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Go on Swappa.com. They probably have dozens to choose from under 300


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

So is anyone using the extended battery? Or does the standard work last long enough?

Droid Charge with Tweaked 3.0


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

wdswds said:


> So is anyone using the extended battery? Or does the standard work last long enough?
> 
> Droid Charge with Tweaked 3.0


You won't notice much more use out of the extended.

A lot of people, including myself, carry around a spare battery. It's really not that noticeable in your pocket. That essentially doubles your battery life.

External battery charger, comes with a standard battery & will change your life


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

and i assume you have a charger for just the battery too?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

wdswds said:


> and i assume you have a charger for just the battery too?


yep


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

How does that work with the calibration?

Droid Charge with Tweaked 3.0


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

There's no need to calibrate batteries at all.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nhat said:


> There's no need to calibrate batteries at all.


^ This. Just fully charge and go is all you need.


----------



## androidfanatic (Dec 28, 2011)

like brkshr, I carry spare batteries. I usually carry 4 spares just in case.

I'm sorry to learn from brkshr that VZW probably won't get another Nexus phone until my two year contract is up; I started a two year contract with VZW when I got the new Nexus in Dec.

In the past, I've told everyone to carry spare batteries and explained how that frees you up. Now with JellyBean and battery life getting worse, the solution is workable but seems antiquated when you see the new phones out. I'd rather have the battery life of a S3 and carry one spare than get 1 hour of constant use and have to carry 4 (usually using one or two).

My other complaint about the GN is the radio. I believe I have rev9 on VZW. When I work from home, I can get fringe voice, sms and data reception where the Evo on Sprint was perfect.

The big advantage of the GN is that is a stock Android device with source code and great community support. From what I see on the forums, the S3 on Verizon isn't close. I wouldn't get a GN today but then I don't know a better alternative today for Android nuts.

Maybe when the new Nexus phone comes to T-Mobile, I'll pay the ETF and ditch VZW for that network (and save some money with their cheaper unlimited plans).


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

Well I'm an android nut in the making haha. I couldn't imagine going on another network, Verizon is the only carrier with a good reliable connection. Now the battery life compared to my 1 1/2 year old charge battery shouldn't be too much of a difference, so I think I'll get a case for a standard battery and carry an extra.

Droid Charge with Tweaked 3.0


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

but i'd still break in the batteries, right? run them down to zero and charge to 100?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

wdswds said:


> but i'd still break in the batteries, right? run them down to zero and charge to 100?


It makes no difference how one uses their batteries.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

androidfanatic said:


> like brkshr, I carry spare batteries. I usually carry 4 spares just in case.
> 
> I'm sorry to learn from brkshr that VZW probably won't get another Nexus phone until my two year contract is up; I started a two year contract with VZW when I got the new Nexus in Dec.
> 
> My other complaint about the GN is the radio. I believe I have rev9 on VZW. When I work from home, I can get fringe voice, sms and data reception where the Evo on Sprint was perfect.


How do you tell which revision you have?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> How do you tell which revision you have?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Boot into the bootloader, it will say at the bottom.

Or, pull the battery


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Boot into the bootloader, it will say at the bottom.
> 
> Or, pull the battery


Or just click on about phone.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

akellar said:


> Or just click on about phone.


Where does it say the H/W revision in there?


----------



## 3vohusker (Aug 27, 2011)

Wait till September 19th. HTC is announcing some new phones

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Where does it say the H/W revision in there?


First part of the baseband. For example mine shows I515.09 V.FF02 / I515.FG02. The .09 is your hardware rev.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

akellar said:


> First part of the baseband. For example mine shows I515.09 V.FF02 / I515.FG02. The .09 is your hardware rev.


Nice! I never noticed that. Thanks for schooling me


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a standard and an extended battery but I only carry the standard battery if I'm going to be away from a charger for over a day. I can usually get about 2 hours of screen time spread out over about 14 hours with the extended. I get great 4G reception in my area and places I don't I get decent enough 3g. I will say that I haven't noticed a lot of variance battery wise with kernels but they do affect performance a bit. I got mine from ebay in January for 450 with the extended battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

I think I'm going to go with jellybelly as my rom, I love AOSP. Any recommendations on a kernel? What are the features of the most popular ones? Pros and cons?

Droid Charge with Tweaked 3.0


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

wdswds said:


> I think I'm going to go with jellybelly as my rom, I love AOSP. Any recommendations on a kernel? What are the features of the most popular ones? Pros and cons?
> 
> Droid Charge with Tweaked 3.0


Just FYI every ROM (well other than kangs technically) are AOSP with more features if you want stuff more than stock.


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

wdswds said:


> Is the battery on a gnex really that bad? Compared to a Droid Charge that is lasting me about 7 hours with fairly heavy use. Like screen on time is between 1.5 and 2 hours and mostly on lte. Is this a deal breaker and if so, recommendations on an extended battery that doesn't add too much thickness (preferably one that just fills in the space on the back,but I can handle a little hump) thanks in advance!
> 
> Droid Charge with Tweaked 3.0


Coming from a droid charge myself, the nexus battery seems to last a bit longer. With the charge my screen on time was about the same as yours, now its between 2-2.5 hours. Not a huge improvement but it's still noticeably better. This is with the extended battery which I doubt makes all that much of a difference.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

zeuswsu said:


> Coming from a droid charge myself, the nexus battery seems to last a bit longer. With the charge my screen on time was about the same as yours, now its between 2-2.5 hours. Not a huge improvement but it's still noticeably better. This is with the extended battery which I doubt makes all that much of a difference.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks! That's a relief haha.

Droid Charge with Tweaked 3.0


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

wdswds said:


> It makes no difference how one uses their batteries.


It may not make a difference in the sense of how long the battery will last on a charge, but draining the battery completely _will_ lower it's overall lifespan. Lithium ion batts last longer when the depth-of-discharge (DoD) is kept to a minimum. In other words, just charge your phone when you can. It always makes me cringe to see people advising to "calibrate" the battery by fully draining and recharging (sometimes repeatedly), since it's entirely unnecessary for Li-ion batteries, and will actually be detrimental to the lifespan of the battery.

Edit: Informative link - http://batteryuniver...based_batteries


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

zeuswsu said:


> Coming from a droid charge myself, the nexus battery seems to last a bit longer. With the charge my screen on time was about the same as yours, now its between 2-2.5 hours. Not a huge improvement but it's still noticeably better. This is with the extended battery which I doubt makes all that much of a difference.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Was it weird going from physical buttons to on screen buttons?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deugenet (Sep 7, 2012)

wdswds said:


> Was it weird going from physical buttons to on screen buttons?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


I have the Siii, and the wife has the nexus, I cannot get used to the on screen buttons on her phone. I prefer the Siii 10 times over the NEXUS. JMHO

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

I always liked the physical buttons on my charge, but I really like the one screen button on my tablet.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

wdswds said:


> I always liked the physical buttons on my charge, but I really like the one screen button on my tablet.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


I came from the TBolt (lucky me lol) before the GNex and it wasn't a difficult transition. I love the on-screen buttons at times and kind of dislike them at others. I accidently hit them a lot when typing quickly when I'm intending to hit the space bar but that's mostly my fault for fat fingering lol. Overall they are nice because you can theme them and also when the screen is off it makes the front of the phone really clean.


----------

